# Internet & Locations



## JimView (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum, its been really interesting reading all the info so far. 

My new apartment doesn't have internet at present. I will be looking to find a place near Dubai Marina that I can access the internet, use Skype and work from for long periods of the day. I have seen an array of beach resorts which look amazing but I have to spend £80-£100 for a day ticket to use the facilities. 

Can anyone recommend somewhere which fits the bill - Reasonably priced, where I can get a brew do some work without being disturbed and enjoy the sun when I fancy a break? 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Jim and welcome,

I did used to love the Christmas markets in Lincoln.

As for your request? On JBR Starbucks is free wireless, I'm sure there's others too.


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hi Jim and welcome,
> 
> I did used to love the Christmas markets in Lincoln.
> 
> As for your request? On JBR Starbucks is free wireless, I'm sure there's others too.


Which Starbucks? Everyone I've been to (JBR) you had to purchase the prepaid Du cards and it was beyond a headache.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Marina Walk Starbucks is very nice as well.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Marina Walk Starbucks is very nice as well.


Definitely free wi-fi at Marina Walk.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The Hero said:


> Which Starbucks? Everyone I've been to (JBR) you had to purchase the prepaid Du cards and it was beyond a headache.


The one to the left (as you look at them) of Al Fattan Towers (the big silver ones), or it was last time i was in there.


----------



## Matt2234 (Aug 14, 2010)

JimView said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on this forum, its been really interesting reading all the info so far.
> 
> My new apartment doesn't have internet at present. I will be looking to find a place near Dubai Marina that I can access the internet, use Skype and work from for long periods of the day. I have seen an array of beach resorts which look amazing but I have to spend £80-£100 for a day ticket to use the facilities.
> 
> ...


Camoon Restaurant in the Dubai Marina, on the Marina Walk, near KG tower if the cab doesn't know where to go. Its a new place great food/coffee/tea and quiet. Free Wi-Fi and plenty of room.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Cafe Nero in Marina Mall has free wifi. I expect the Starbucks there does too (but their coffee is far worse).
-


----------



## JimView (Aug 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hi Jim and welcome,
> 
> I did used to love the Christmas markets in Lincoln.
> 
> As for your request? On JBR Starbucks is free wireless, I'm sure there's others too.



Thanks Andy - there was a farmers market on today. 

I'll definitely check out Starbucks, appreciate your advice.


----------



## JimView (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone - will check these out.

Jim


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

JimView said:


> Hi all, this is my first post on this forum, its been really interesting reading all the info so far.
> 
> My new apartment doesn't have internet at present. I will be looking to find a place near Dubai Marina that I can access the internet, use Skype and work from for long periods of the day. I have seen an array of beach resorts which look amazing but I have to spend £80-£100 for a day ticket to use the facilities.
> 
> ...


I think Caribou Coffee has free wireless, can't remember which building.

You can get prepaid du or Etisalat mobile broadband connection. Etisalat has better coverage. Then you can sit almost anywhere and get connected.


----------

